# Unable to switch virtual terminals



## bsd_convert (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello all,

I am unsure what if anything I have done to disable my ability to switch virtual terminals using alt + f-keys. Is there a setting in the kernel config that may change this such as the SC_PIXEL_MODE option, VESA, or something I may have set in my .cshrc? I am at a loss, becasue I have seen this once I installed X, but never before X has been installed. I am using 8.2 Current.

Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2011)

Have a look in /etc/ttys.


----------



## bsd_convert (Jul 20, 2011)

*Looked in /etc/ttys*

I have checked there & I do not see any changes at all.

I am gonna reinstall as this is a fairly fresh install, and from that point out will keep back-ups of /etc/ttys, but is there any other system files that may cause this?

On a side note when I have seen this before with X installed the /etc/ttys file showed xterm instead of con25, so is that normal?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2011)

When you're inside X you use Ctl + Alt + Fx. You know that, right?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 20, 2011)

This is without X installed, though.  I'd check localization settings in /etc/rc.conf first, thinking keymap.  bsd_convert, please describe exactly what you did and what happened.  Also what system settings you modified, like rc.conf, /boot/loader.conf, that kind of thing.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, not so sure it's not X ..



> I have seen this once I installed X, but never before X has been installed.



Or my page is on a different wavelength.


----------



## bsd_convert (Apr 7, 2012)

wblock I appreciate your feedback as this seems to have been my issue. Yes, I know this is a bit of a late response , but I resolved this by removing mappings from rc.conf. Again thanks for the help on this.


----------



## debguy (Apr 12, 2012)

*O*k make sure when you boot it loads the right keymap (this maps key codes to key functions for your keyboard brand).  It might be built in to your kernel check there too. *S*ometimes foreigners make changes to defau*lt*s for their language that "disabled" features we are used to - though not that one that *I*'ve heard.  (*T*hey usually try not to break but fix a condition they can't work around).

I've heard many *FreeBSD* keyboard complaints lately.  I'm not much on *FreeBSD* but maybe there is a keyboard config app you are not running or installing or porting?

*S*ee if you can check yo*ur* keyboard isn't itself in a w*ei*rd modus or broken.


----------



## debguy (Apr 12, 2012)

oh!  try  chvt(1) and openvt(1)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 13, 2012)

Again: stop with the Linux commands on a FreeBSD forum!


----------

